# Starchitect



## suffolkmare (16 December 2017)

Sadly lost today when romping home. A freak accident that left the crowd shocked and took the edge of the win for Guitar Pete. Thoughts and condolences to all connections, RIP Starchitect &#128546;


----------



## tristar (16 December 2017)

so sad


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 December 2017)

Such a sad day for all involved with him and yes it took the shine off of Guitar Pete's great win.


----------



## MyBoyChe (16 December 2017)

I cant remember when Ive felt so physically sick as a result of a racecourse accident as I did today.  An absolutely awful sight.  Thoughts with the owners and all the staff involved x


----------



## scotlass (16 December 2017)

It was horrible to watch, especially as the horse was in such a commanding position that only the final fence stood between him and a very good victory.

I thought Simon Holt's commentary was exemplary in tone and mood as he called home the eventual winner, as was the cameraman, who was very quick in his / her reaction that something had gone very wrong, and adjusted the angle.

Ryan Day's winner's interview was very composed and mature in expressing his thoughts to the connections of the stricken horse were foremost in comparison to what was one of the biggest wins of his, and his mount's, career.


----------



## Clodagh (17 December 2017)

scotlass said:



			It was horrible to watch, especially as the horse was in such a commanding position that only the final fence stood between him and a very good victory.

I thought Simon Holt's commentary was exemplary in tone and mood as he called home the eventual winner, as was the cameraman, who was very quick in his / her reaction that something had gone very wrong, and adjusted the angle.

Ryan Day's winner's interview was very composed and mature in expressing his thoughts to the connections of the stricken horse were foremost in comparison to what was one of the biggest wins of his, and his mount's, career.
		
Click to expand...

This, it was dealt with very well. It really was an awful thing to see.


----------



## claracanter (17 December 2017)

So tragic. I couldn't watch the rest of the days racing after that. God knows how awful it must have been for all connections. Sleep tight gorgeous boy


----------

